# The way my budgie lands is odd



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello  I have a budgie who weights 29 grams and is mature male budgie. When he flies, he lands with his breast or beak, he doesn't land using his foot. His poops are okey. He is eating okey too. I don't know if his weight is normal or his way of landing after flying. When he wants to go somewhere he just jumps. Is this normal or it might be something I should worry about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings hmm.I notice to sometimes I heard about birds landing on there chest or landing wobbly.hopefully its nothing to worry about.just check its feet to make sure there not hurt in any way.someone will be able to help better on this soon hopefully.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you Shanebudgie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

your welcome.I too would be concerned if my Gracie wasn't acting right.I keep a close eye on her each day.she's my little angel.blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How is he perching? Does he walk well, and can his toes clench a perch sufficiently? 

Also, how is his flying? Does he have a problem with the actual landing bit or is it just his legs that he doesn't use for landing? 

Oh, and how old is he? 

Sorry about the questions, but it'll help us to better advise on this


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi StarlingWings, thanks for your reply. He is perching okey. The wood perch is a bit big so one of his feet holds completely and the other foot is a bit lossy as the pet he is bit a big. When he is with the female and sometimes they get together trying to fight with their beaks, he loose balance and fall from the perch.The budgie seems to be from a small breed as everything even his eyes smaller compare to the female even though this guy is older. He is shorter in size and weighs 28 grams. He walks well.
He is not good flyer. He doesn't fly properly . His wings were clipped and when he flies he only raises up a few cm of the floor. Sometimes he lands okey but for example if he is in my hand and wants to go to his cage he just jump and fly to the cage and he gets to the cage but he kinds of crashes sometimes with his beak or breast. He rarely lands with his feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

He is like1 and a half year old. The seller didn't remember his age and he didn't have ring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry but I'm becoming confused with all the recent threads regarding your budgies.

How many budgies do you have?
Please use the budgies' names when posting which will help members keep straight which one you are referring to.

Is this the same budgie you said is "depressed"? If so, it would be best to address all the current issues regarding that budgie's health in one thread to make it easier to track what all is being dealt with for each bird *


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry. I didn't mean to confuse you. Is the same budgie that was depressed. His name is bebito 

I have two budgies, Ibi the female and bebito the male


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, that helps a lot. *


----------

